# Are me expectations too high?



## Neenjah (Oct 14, 2009)

My little girl is approaching 5 months old (on 12/30/09) and shes starting to be a handfull! I know puppies are rambunctious and lose focus a lot and you cant really expect much from them for a while but it seems to be going down hill. 

I had her trained to come when I called her, but now when I let her outside to do her business she wont come and I have to chase her... a lot. She's doing sooooo good with the house training, lets me know when she needs to go with some whining and a light scratch for the door, but then she just runs runs runs and It makes me worried the might make it to the road. She wont go while on the leash for some reason, I tried that. I tried positive reinforcement but she just blew me off. Its making me wonder if I need to call the behaviorist the vet keeps harping on me to call. Until now I didnt see the need since she listened well. 

I guess I just dont know how be Alpha in her eyes. I am trying to instill the no such thing as a free meal to her, always make her sit, lay down and shake before the gets her food. I do lots of training exerscise with her on a daily basis with the few things she does know how to do; sit, lay down, sake and just got her catching a tennis ball the other day.

Please help!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Aren't puppies fun? Just when you think they're trained, they get a bit of the devil in them and you never know what they're going to do. 

I know you said she won't go while on a leash, but she really needs to learn how, especially if you ever take her on a trip with you. 

If I were you I wouldn't let her outside without being attached to a long line. Minnie is always on a line, and we have a fenced in yard. That way, not coming in when I say enough isn't an option. It's annoying, but that way she can't play her favorite game (which is CHASE ME!). 

Has she been to any basic obedience classes? I know you said that you do train her, but a class environment could help. Our dog already knew her basic command before we went to a basic obedience class, and even then I was glad we went. 

Good luck, puppies are CRAZY!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

At five months, she should be housebroken, and she _will_ go on lead if you are patient and consistent.

They are smart little critters and she's probably learned: "when I ask to go out it's playtime!"

What you've accomplished so far just need to go a step further.

When she indicates she wants to go out, put her on lead and walk her until she goes. If she doesn't perform, bring her back in and either crate her or keep her in your sight until she asks to go again.

After she goes, on lead, then, and only then give her some outdoor playtime with you.

Put her on a long line and play fetch or teach her to 'find it' ( hide a treat or toy and let her find it praising the heck out of her when she finds it).

She's trained you to do as she wishes, you just have to set boundaries and it takes persistence, repetition, and reward more than any 'alpha' behavior.

Good luck.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

great ideas from minnieski, and...if there is ANY possibility she might "make it to the road", never let her out if she's not on a long line, she might not want to "go" when she's on it, but when she has to bad enough she will. might be inconvenient for a while but might save her life!

"chase me" is the most favorite game of all for a puppy. that and "let me bite you".

hang in there. time will fly.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Great responses from everyone!








Get her on a leash now!
She doesn't go, bring her in, put her in a crate, and take her out 15 minutes later.
On a supportive note!
I have had a new pup once a year for 7 years here! My Fidelco pups go through classes every week and by 4 months they are obiediance stars!








At 5-6 months they go deaf, and can no longer hear what I am asking of them!















What you are expirencing is completely normal! Frustrating! But normal!
This is the time to step up on your one on one work!


----------



## Neenjah (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the fast responses, I'll get to work as soon as I can.


----------



## DarkEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

The way I had my dogs learned to never step on the roads unless they are leashed was the first few times they stepped onto without being leashed, and every time was a loud, upset "NO!!!" and some hard clapping of the hands to gain their attention. Then once I got their immediate attentions, I say "Come here!" in a stern voice. Once they get to my feet and lay down, then I praised them and gave them lots of love. 
At 7 months, Abbey never ventured onto the streets without being leashed. 4 months ago (she is now 1 year 6 months) I allowed her to walk onto the streets with me (without being leashed) and say "come here" when she goes a bit too far. I have full confidence I can control her, so at night we let her walk loose with us. Even throwing her tennis ball to the field across the street at night (Of course, we keep an eye on the roads to make sure drivers aren't coming). 
Haley on the other hand... she's 8 months old now, but still needs a bit of work. Last month, she forgot herself and ran after a feral cat, and didn't immediately stop when I hollared at her. 

Every dog is different. It's a matter of figuring out the methods that works for you and the dogs!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My pups will be five months on 12/26 so we are the same age give or take a few days. 

They had a period where they would not come, when I went to put them back in their kennel. A few days ago, they started going in when I called them. Today they were all excited about the ice in the water bucket on the patio. Without saying a thing, I threw it into the kennel, and they all ran after it and in they went. 

If I have to go after them, I do not scold and I do not play. I catch them, and put them away without any extra words. When they go in on their own, they get praise. Their kennel opens out on the patio which is securely fenced, so no chance of them getting hurt. It also has a dog door to the house, but cleaning it is a whole lot easier if the puppies are out of there. 

We will start up classes again in January. If the boys aren't gone by then, they will come to classes too.


----------

